# Log cabin afghan



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I finished this awhile back but with last year being so hectic am just now getting around to posting  Here's the link;
http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/log-cabin-comfort-throw


----------



## gmajulie01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Your colours are stunning - sunny and cheerful.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

stunning, love the color combo


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It is great! My favorite quilt pattern!


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely afghan and colours! Thanks for the link!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a beauty, love your colours.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks ladies! And yes Country Bumpkin the log cabin is one of my favorites too. Am getting ready to start one very soon. :-D


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

That is..... FABULOUS!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

:-D


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wonderful colors!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very nicely done


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

That is lovely!
I like all of the different textures.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful afghan! :thumbup:


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautifully done!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

that's the purdiest log cabin I ever saw!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Beautiful . I love the colours x


----------



## extreme (Oct 29, 2012)

Fantastic and warm and cuddly looking!
Beautifuly made.
Well done!


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

love it!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Love it! Those are my colors.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a brilliant afghan,your work ,colours and pattern are all very,very beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love this.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome Afghan.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great colors....Excellent looking sunny afghan.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

samazon said:


> I finished this awhile back but with last year being so hectic am just now getting around to posting  Here's the link;
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/log-cabin-comfort-throw


Very Pretty!! Here is mine from the same pattern but from years ago!


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Beautiful. Great colors.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

samazon said:


> I finished this awhile back but with last year being so hectic am just now getting around to posting  Here's the link;
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/log-cabin-comfort-throw


After looking at the pattern on Red Heart and comparing it to yours, I'm a bit envious of those who can change the colors to suit themselves. I'm a bit challenged in that category. Yours is stunning!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you, I changed some of the colors and the lay out to look more like a quilt. Love this pattern :-D


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

m2hvfn Love the lay out and colors of yours :thumbup:


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

That is so beautiful. Love the colors!


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Spectacular. Love the colors.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nicely done and thanks for the site !


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great color palette. I want to do a knit log cabin... Such a classic pattern.


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

I love those colours, it's just beautiful.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree with the others, your colors are beautiful - so rich, it looks warm and comfy.


----------



## hellokittyangel (Apr 14, 2014)

What a fabulous afghan!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Dreamweaver! Have wanted to do a knit one too, maybe the next one :-D


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

It is exquisite, vibrant colours and you did it so well. I wish there was one like it in knit pattern. I want it so badly I may have to learn to crochet soon.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

:-D


----------



## dawn1960 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice :thumbup:


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Your colour combination is so glorious, how did you decide?

Yours looks better than the Red Heart picture.

Yours begs me to learn crochet and make one like yours.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you :-D


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree it is beautiful


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful! Such a huge project!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you :-D


----------

